# Stressed ?



## Angelus (10/1/20)

Hey all 

random post

been vaping 6 mg used to 3mg and lately I been going through a lot personal matters and yeah been hitting 6mg and it just not helping like I need more and it almost like I need more I dunno where to go man ..... must I go higher ? I used to get a head rush ect with 6 but now 6 is like nothing 0_o

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/1/20)

Angelus said:


> Hey all
> 
> random post
> 
> been vaping 6 mg used to 3mg and lately I been going through a lot personal matters and yeah been hitting 6mg and it just not helping like I need more and it almost like I need more I dunno where to go man ..... must I go higher ? I used to get a head rush ect with 6 but now 6 is like nothing 0_o



My recommendation would be to get a POD system more particular a Uwell Caliburn and get some Nic Salts 30/35mg long slow drags should hit the spot just right.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/1/20)

Angelus said:


> Hey all
> 
> random post
> 
> been vaping 6 mg used to 3mg and lately I been going through a lot personal matters and yeah been hitting 6mg and it just not helping like I need more and it almost like I need more I dunno where to go man ..... must I go higher ? I used to get a head rush ect with 6 but now 6 is like nothing 0_o


Hi Angelus, your body and brain has adjusted to the higher intake of nicotine at the higher level, that why you are not feeling the rush anymore. This will develop over time, and a stressed environment with a lot of things happening in your life may up your consumption to try and “cover” / dull and compensate for the anxiety or event.

In the end I think that everyone must use what they need to use to not go back to smoking, and I know individuals that do 9 and 12 and even higher, mostly MTL, but if you vape more at higher levels in the same way as you do now due to stressors how long before you need more than that as well. Just a suggestion, get a 9 or 12 mg nic juice but try to only use it in MTL or a pod system when you really feel you need it, and not all the time, and hence the 6 mg may be more satisfying and keep you going. That way you can reduce again over time as the stress levels drop, and not end up overdoing it. 

Good luck and hope that whatever is happening in your life and causing this will be resolved and the weight fall off your shoulders. And good luck on the vaping side as well. Biggest thing is to try and relax, especially if it is out of your control, or talk to someone like a friend or anyone you feel comfortable with or can confide in and trust, a burden shared is a burden halved. Feel free to pm me if you ever feel the need, I will always try to respond when I can, and I think you will find more willing ears that will also extend such a invite, it is what makes this community so special, we actually care about the wellbeing of all and will always try to help, even if it is just in a small way.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (11/1/20)

Switched to salts at 30-40mg, depending on how I much airflow I have. The last year or so I've never felt like it wasn't enough. I, like you, enjoy the buzz. At 35mg I'm in my happy place. I get a good kick from a few drags and if I'm feeling like a quick buzz. Usually before a period of time that I won't be vaping for a while, like right before bed, walking into a mall, spending time with family etc... I just have to take a deep inhale and hold it in.

Even vaping at 30-40mg all day every day for over a year, I find I've never gotten to the point where I'm not satisfied anymore.

r/unpopularopinion - pod systems aren't great! If it's not rebuildable it's not viable long term. Most of the salts on the market kill coils. Mix your own and build! DIY or die.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Angelus (11/1/20)

Gee thanks a lot guys for the input I really appreciate it thanks to u all for the reply’s u guys rock

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)

9mg in a DL setup with quick short puffs takes the edge off,but take it slow and don't overdo it. And keep the wattage between 20 and 35watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/20)

Go vent here :
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/itsokaytotalk-mental-illness.t27580/page-37
It helps sometimes just to share with other people , we all went through trying times at one point in our life , The vapers on the forum is very supportive and will give advise ,chat , or cheer you up .

Reactions: Like 2


----------

